# R5 Software Issue?



## digigal (Aug 3, 2020)

I've had my R5 freeze twice since I received it. Yesterday it occurred while I was shooting several shots in high speed mechanical shutter mode to the SD II card (was not hot). All I had to do was turn the camera off then immediately back on to solve the problem. Today about 5 min after I started using it, the same thing again occurred under the same conditions, but this time I had to take the battery out to get the camera to resume operation. I know others have mentioned their camera has frozen. How often is this occurring to others? I'm still waiting for my CF Express reader to come to be able to use that card so I don't know if it's related to the SD card. Will try a different SD card.
Catherine


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2020)

Do a low level format on the SD card. They slow down to a crawl after a lot of usage and a regular format does not bring them to rated speed or even close.


----------

